#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό, πρότυπα έντυπα & σχέδια, από μηχανικούς, για μηχανικούς >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό: Μηχανολογικά, ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Excel - Υπολογισμός αξίας ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος 2014

## thermoidravliki

*04.09.2014*
Αναπροσαρμογή    οικιακού τιμολόγιου ΔΕΗ Γ1 & Γ1Ν στις νέες χρεώσεις. Με εφαρμογή    στις καταναλώσεις από 25.07.2014 & 1.2.2013.Επιμέρους βελτιώσεις. 
*03.06.2013*
Διόρθωση τύπου, υπολογισμού (Ειδικού Τέλος 5β€°).Διόρθωση Χρεώσεων Νύχτας και ζώνης μειωμένης χρέωσης (Οικιακό Τιμολόγιο Γ1Ν).Επιμέρους βελτιώσεις.12.05.2013 Διόρθωση! 
*12.05.2013 Διόρθωση!*Εισαγωγή  στον συνυπολογισμό του Ειδικού Φόρου Κατανάλωσης ΕΦΚ  (Ν.  3336/05) και  του Ειδικού Τέλους 5β€° (Ν.2093/92) στην καρτέλα ΔΕΗ   (Τιμολόγιο Γ1).

----------

